
Amazon.com (search) is down - opendomain
The home page is up, but all searches are returning a 500 error.  I tried on multiple computers and search terms - everything is returning an error.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;On8CoRz.png
======
acron0
.co.uk seems fine but confirm .com returns 500.

~~~
opendomain
I can confirm it is down at my work as well

[http://i.imgur.com/On8CoRz.png](http://i.imgur.com/On8CoRz.png)

